# bonnets pistons have popped up after hard hit pot hole in the rd



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

does anyone know what these cost to fix


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

ricknick74 said:


> does anyone know what these cost to fix


Alot of money, figures were around 10k if i remember right???


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Dont want to scare you or anything but there was a thread on here a while ago where the guys pistons popped up and it ended up being a £12k bill or something.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

ricknick74 said:


> does anyone know what these cost to fix


I would get photgraphs of the pothole and start a letter to the council.....


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Check this...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/137418-oh-crap-my-bonnets-just-exploded.html

Its not cheap!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

All the best trying to get your local council to cough up for that one!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Photo the pot hole , get the flicker data downloaded and then start your battle with Nissan. I would be saying that it has gone off incorrectly and therefore is faulty. A pothole should not set this system off. Good luck , you`ll need it.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

You can buy mine....they are 100% fine,as i removed them from my GTR ....:chuckle:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh you did?
Don't you have some annoying flashing light on your dash then?

PM if you want


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

This must of been one hell of a pot hole, any damage to your wheels ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chris956 said:


> Photo the pot hole , get the flicker data downloaded and then start your battle with Nissan. I would be saying that it has gone off incorrectly and therefore is faulty. A pothole should not set this system off. Good luck , you`ll need it.


+1000,000.

You never hear about any other car fitted with a similar system having false activations like this, and certainly not costing the owner the sort of money some of the unlucky ones on here have!

I would have thought it was very simple, if an impact is not detected that deforms the front bumper, why the hell should the system deploy?

Major design fault and it is unbelievable that Nissan expect customers to foot the bill...


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

FFS, this is precisely the reason i prefer older cars, wood burning ovens and the abacus! there is such a thing as too much technology.

(mods please feel free to move to the rant forum)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rami said:


> Oh you did?
> Don't you have some annoying flashing light on your dash then?
> 
> PM if you want


Just pull the bulb out of the dashboard....takes 10 minutes:chuckle:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Owkay! Would you happen to have detailed instructions on how to do that (taking the bulb out out)?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Rami said:


> Owkay! Would you happen to have detailed instructions on how to do that (taking the bulb out out)?


+1

:runaway:


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> Photo the pot hole , get the flicker data downloaded and then start your battle with Nissan. I would be saying that it has gone off incorrectly and therefore is faulty. A pothole should not set this system off. Good luck , you`ll need it.


Yes, good luck with that one! My system went off in May. Nissan promised to send the control unit back to Japan and would fix under warranty if faulty. 6 months and 7 pages of correspondence later, they still haven't told me if it's faulty. I understand that GTROC will not take up individual cases with Nissan, but I think there have been enough incidents to treat this as a general fault. My insurance company paid up in the end, but it's still cost me my excess and 12 years of no claim bonus. 
I am now considering going down the legal route to at least get back some compensation.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Paul - stop considering and do it.

Its a disgrace that Nissan aren't assuming responsibility.

Good luck to the OP - please keep us all posted.

D


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Paul_G said:


> Yes, good luck with that one! My system went off in May. Nissan promised to send the control unit back to Japan and would fix under warranty if faulty. 6 months and 7 pages of correspondence later, they still haven't told me if it's faulty. I understand that GTROC will not take up individual cases with Nissan, but I think there have been enough incidents to treat this as a general fault. My insurance company paid up in the end, but it's still cost me my excess and 12 years of no claim bonus.
> I am now considering going down the legal route to at least get back some compensation.


What shitty insurance company are you with, most only knock off two years no claims if u have a claim not the whole lot


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

Still a false economy 2 years off or not, its just like "protected no claims" a waste of time.

Do you have any no claims sir? Yes 10 years protected

Followed by

Have you made any claims recently? Yes

Cue random number generator. The same random number generator that decided to put my mrs (who had passed her test the day before) on the insurance for my Focus ST was 80 quid and to put her on the GT-R was 40 quid. lol


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Resonate said:


> Still a false economy 2 years off or not, its just like "protected no claims" a waste of time.
> 
> Do you have any no claims sir? Yes 10 years protected
> 
> ...


Exactly! I don't expect the insurance company to knock off all of my no claims, but I certainly expect it to go up, protected no claims or not. If I hadn't proceeded thru my insurance, my car woudl still be sitting outside Marshalls 6 months later.


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

sorry whats the flicker data mycar has no sat nav ???


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

ricknick74 said:


> sorry whats the flicker data mycar has no sat nav ???


Your car is equipped with a "Black Box" type thing that records everything the car is doing and has done ( similiar to a flight data recorder ). This will be instrumental in narrowing down the time and date the pot hole was encountered and what your car was doing at the time.
Any HPC can download it for you.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Well so far we have had exploding bonnets on Tow bars, Cones, Nothing at all and now Potholes... Lets just hope they work on Pedestrians?

Come on Nissan get this sorted and significantly reduce the cost to repair.


Rich


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rich-GT said:


> Lets just hope they work on Pedestrians?
> 
> 
> Rich


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Im sure they don´t work when they would be needed....whos going to test


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Im sure they don´t work when they would be needed....whos going to test


Gordon Brown, chuck him in front of the car to test it


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Your car is equipped with a "Black Box" type thing that records everything the car is doing and has done ( similiar to a flight data recorder ). This will be instrumental in narrowing down the time and date the pot hole was encountered and what your car was doing at the time.
> Any HPC can download it for you.


wow


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah ............................ wow


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

I have to say that with this thread and the Engine Failure thread-

I am seriously considering NOT getting the next model

It really hurts to say it as I love this car, but Nissans attitude to its customers seems just dire.- maybe its a lot of internet bluster, as the track day inspection thing was, but as a previous porsche owner who was wooed by this car (and I have no regrets about the car itself) - the costs of certain items, difficulty getting parts and Nissans apparent attitude is starting to make me wonder.
I was planning on getting a new model in maybe 1-2 years but Im wondering if Ill hang on to my 09 gtr and get a gt3 too. - perhaps then letting the gtr go as I get back into trackdays.

I hope the dealers and Nissan are reading this because I am exactly the kind of customer that has helped to make this car a success and they seem to be doing little make people like me want to hang on.

I still prefer the GTR to any standard 911 and so far Ive been very lucky with my car, but something like this happening to me with the apparently poor dealer manufacturer response would make me bail straight away.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

peterpeter said:


> I have to say that with this thread and the Engine Failure thread-
> 
> I am seriously considering NOT getting the next model
> 
> ...


Maybe this is a useless question but, Is there a way to reset the black box?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

No , its a one hit wonder. The only thing you can do is disconnect the sensors in the bumper ( which takes 1 minute ) or take the struts out completely which Alex has done and reports its an easy job.


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

im now scared of hitting any cones in my shiny 35 as all i do is drive around tracks and some times collide with other people............. on GT5


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> No , its a one hit wonder. The only thing you can do is disconnect the sensors in the bumper ( which takes 1 minute ) or take the struts out completely which Alex has done and reports its an easy job.


im taking my struts out


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> No , its a one hit wonder. The only thing you can do is disconnect the sensors in the bumper ( which takes 1 minute ) or take the struts out completely which Alex has done and reports its an easy job.


please send me the instructions of how to disconnect this.

and many thanks for the instructions.....


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

enshiu said:


> send me the instructions of how to disconnect this.


Manners! A please and thanks cost nothing :flame:

You may find you get the response you wish for!

Rant over.

D


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Manners! A please and thanks cost nothing :flame:
> 
> You may find you get the response you wish for!
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more buddy.

Helped him out with some PDFs to dismantle his dash and never got a please or thanks for the help.

I won't be so quick to assist in future.....


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

send me the instructions also. 


I dont own a 35 gtr but figured i would pee you two off a bit more LOL



Anyway, can you not simply unplug the struts? Surely they have wires going to them and are plugged in?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

im aiming to get mine disabled as soon as i can, cant have £11k hanging out of my pocket waiting to fall out. 

this bonnet system is the dumbest shit ever


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Couldn't agree more buddy.
> 
> Helped him out with some PDFs to dismantle his dash and never got a please or thanks for the help.
> 
> I won't be so quick to assist in future.....


I am sorry I can't send fast pms from my Iphone. 

All Apologizes by any means. 

next time I will use please ok?


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

So are there any GTR specialists who can remove this crap for a fee?
Cant be that hard and I would feel alot better.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

If anyone had a removal of the bumper I would be glad.

Please send by any means.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

If you hit a pedestrian and it is deemed the bonnet safety system could have saved them, surely by removing it you invalidate your insurance as it directly affects the level they may have to pay out

I'd be very careful

Mook


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Mook said:


> If you hit a pedestrian and it is deemed the bonnet safety system could have saved them, surely by removing it you invalidate your insurance as it directly affects the level they may have to pay out
> 
> I'd be very careful
> 
> Mook


Speechless but, I don't want to pop out the bonnet for nothing.

Maybe a cobb tuning on how sensitive this is?????


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Mook said:


> If you hit a pedestrian and it is deemed the bonnet safety system could have saved them, surely by removing it you invalidate your insurance as it directly affects the level they may have to pay out
> 
> I'd be very careful
> 
> Mook


Who tells me that i don´t hit the pedestrian because my bonnet decided to pop up on the pot hole 10meters befor him and as it was popped up,i could not see him........

Who tells me its going to work when i hit him...maybe it breaks his neck when he falls onto and then it pops up.......to many whens and ifs,to many failed functions of the system to think its safe and 100% working.....mine is out and for sure this is the last illegal part on my GTR police will watch out....

One more question...are the US cars having this feature?? If not,how could they be legal in Germany without this system.......there are a few driving around....nobody cares when the registration is done...:chuckle:


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> No , its a one hit wonder. The only thing you can do is disconnect the sensors in the bumper ( which takes 1 minute ) or take the struts out completely which Alex has done and reports its an easy job.


If you take the struts out, presumably if you still hit something the system could be activated? It may save a new bonned and struts, but you would need ECU, sensors etc if you want to put the car back to std when selling.

Is there anything that can be disconnected at the ECU end?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Alex, it's not pre accident you have to worry about

If you insure your car they base the premium on numerous factors including euro ncap rating. If a pedtrian has a 90% chance of survival with the system active and 30% with it disabled and god forbid someone dies, the insurer is going to pay out massive damages. You disabling the system could invalidate your policy so you personally will be liable for those damages, caused by your negligence in disabling a life saving device

I'm not saying it isn't stupid but it could be an expensive can of worms either way

Mook


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Mook said:


> Alex, it's not pre accident you have to worry about
> 
> If you insure your car they base the premium on numerous factors including euro ncap rating. If a pedtrian has a 90% chance of survival with the system active and 30% with it disabled and god forbid someone dies, the insurer is going to pay out massive damages. You disabling the system could invalidate your policy so you personally will be liable for those damages, caused by your negligence in disabling a life saving device
> 
> ...


Mook, while you are not wrong of course, this is one of life's risks that you have to weigh up, financially and morally. You could equally argue you are increasing the risk of pedestrian injury and subsequant claim by exceeding the speed limit which I'm sure is not unheard of in a GTR.

Being a "pop up victim" myself, I still have my system active, but I'm probably an increased risk to other road users now as I instictively swerve away from any low flying wildlife for fear of another "activation".

Also be warned that there has been at least one case of snow flying off the roof of a car while moving, onto the bonnet of a following GTR and setting the system off. So, if you find youself following a vehicle with snow piled up on its roof, drop well back!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Given the millions of vehicle types on our roads, cars, HGV's, all with bonnets of varying shapes I don't reckon anyone could successfully sue you for your bonnet pop not activating. Lets be honest, there is no guarantee it will go off anyway. They are not EU law as far as i'm aware. I'd be more worried using summer tyres in our winter!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

The trick is to make you're going sideways when you hit a pedestrian, that way the lack of the bonnet struts becomes a non-issue


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it's not the law and not about suing.

you crash car.

kiddie dies

insurance company ask why pedestrian safety system didn't go off

find out owner has disconnected it

shit, fan, brown wallpaper

mook


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Exactly how many of these false activations have happened? Maybe a bit of logic and statistics ought to be applied to the argument rather than just letting this become another "what if?" thread that seems so prevalent in the R35 section.

The best bet is to leave it connected and worry about it when it actually *has* gone off and not _*if*_ it goes off. If we all worried about what _*might*_ happen to us in life rather than what *does* actually happen, we would never do anything!

The only time I could see justification for disconnecting it is on a track day but, other than that, it should be left well alone.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> it's not the law and not about suing.
> 
> you crash car.
> 
> ...


I guess that would depend on whether kiddie died from head injuries or not
Also if its the kids fault (ie just ran out into the road without looking) would the insurance have to pay out at all as it wasn't the drivers fault?

Maybe someone can come up with a mod that instead of removing it all, it just creates an innocuous looking fault that disables the system :smokin:

Also you could cite examples of them falsely deploying as justification for disabling the system


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

So I guess the thing to do is phone up the insurance company and tell them you have disconnected it, like any other modification. 

Don't forget to ask for the premium decrease because of the significantly reduced chance of a £12k repair bill. 

Now who's going to be the first to give it a try? :chuckle:




Rich


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Rich-GT said:


> So I guess the thing to do is phone up the insurance company and tell them you have disconnected it, like any other modification.
> 
> Don't forget to ask for the premium decrease because of the significantly reduced chance of a £12k repair bill.
> 
> ...


my point exactly. no insurer is going to agree to it as the liability is too high. so, you disconnect and potentially invalidate your policy.

like TAZZMAXX says, it should only be dissconected on the track

mook


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

peterpeter said:


> So are there any GTR specialists who can remove this crap for a fee?
> Cant be that hard and I would feel alot better.


No need to spend money mate. Read post #23 here : http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/134041-sportsdriver-day-plastic-cone-gtr-expensive-combination-2.html

As for legality of disconnecting - Its not a legal requirement until 2012 (IIRC) and the variables of it firing or not, are infinitesimal. I very much doubt anything would come of it. Actually removing the struts would look a bit obvious though however just prizing apart a block connector is a little less obvious.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> As for legality of disconnecting - Its not a legal requirement until 2012 (IIRC) and the variables of it firing or not, are infinitesimal.


It may not be a legal requirement until then but the fact that it is fitted now would imply that it's part of the build of the car, so should remain intact and operational.

Lets say there are 1500 cars in the UK and this is about the 4th one we've heard of. The first drove into the back of a van with a towball. No smoking gun there then. Another was someone who claims it went off after a considerable delay. Maybe true, maybe not. Another couple have gone, this being one of them. So then, a miniscule chance that it will happen to any of us. Why are people so keen to put themselves and others at risk for such an outside chance of something happening? I still don't get it.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Id be curious as to what the situation would be if you had bought a GTR not knowing the previous owner had disconnected... bit of a worry


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It may not be a legal requirement until then but the fact that it is fitted now would imply that it's part of the build of the car, so should remain intact and operational.
> 
> Lets say there are 1500 cars in the UK and this is about the 4th one we've heard of. The first drove into the back of a van with a towball. No smoking gun there then. Another was someone who claims it went off after a considerable delay. Maybe true, maybe not. Another couple have gone, this being one of them. So then, a miniscule chance that it will happen to any of us. Why are people so keen to put themselves and others at risk for such an outside chance of something happening? I still don't get it.


Because its so expensive to replace if it does deploy! If Nissan weren't so quick to dismiss warranty claims it might be a different story?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Alias23 said:


> Id be curious as to what the situation would be if you had bought a GTR not knowing the previous owner had disconnected... bit of a worry


If an HPC didn't pick up on it when you took it in for a service or checkup you'd have a fair defence


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

There is a light on the dash....

Rich


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

So how do you stand if you turn the passenger airbag off? 

I take it you can in the GTR? if not you can in most other cars for when fitting a baby seat. 

If you forget to turn the passenger air bag back on and have a accident and injure your passenger do you get in trouble for it being turned off? 


Lets say you track your GTR every weekend so you have the system deactivated but drive your car to and from the track? Are you supposed to remove the front of your car to activate/deactivate the system?


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It may not be a legal requirement until then but the fact that it is fitted now would imply that it's part of the build of the car, so should remain intact and operational.
> 
> Lets say there are 1500 cars in the UK and this is about the 4th one we've heard of. The first drove into the back of a van with a towball. No smoking gun there then. Another was someone who claims it went off after a considerable delay. Maybe true, maybe not. Another couple have gone, this being one of them. So then, a miniscule chance that it will happen to any of us. Why are people so keen to put themselves and others at risk for such an outside chance of something happening? I still don't get it.


Just to be clear on that one, there is no such thing as a delayed activation. Nissan claim that my activation was caused by scraping the underside of the splitter and would have activated the system instantly. The fact that the scrape was done 6 months prior to the activation of the system just fell on deaf ears...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

mattysupra said:


> So how do you stand if you turn the passenger airbag off?
> 
> I take it you can in the GTR? if not you can in most other cars for when fitting a baby seat.
> 
> ...


As per the post above, disconnect the system is less than 5 minutes work. You remove a panel above the radiator and pull a connector (that's the tricky part, especially the first time!).
Warning light up on the dash and system won't deploy as you've disconnected the impact sensor from the system.

Only slight issue for some, is that reconnecting it leaves the fault light on to indicate that it had a "problem", so you need a Cobb or a Consult 3 to reset the fault code.

I will leave the system on for the road and disconnect it for track days, and get a bloody good lawyer on the case if it should deploy falsely and Nissan won't cover it...

Think about it this way, you'd feel pretty angry if another driver's car killed your kid because they were worried about a relatively small chance of a false activation costing them some money...


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Very True - Its not worth the risk to disconnect for road use.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

can you buy carbon bonnets for a gtr? i guess you can. 

Again how do you stand with this? if you change the bonnet? 

To me there are so many if and buts about this system. 

What happens if you lower the car? I take it that the car will be again unsafe to pedstrians or will it be safer maybe? but then there are speed humps that may set of the system. 


Can i just make sure i understand the system. Its designed to pop the bonnet up so teh person you run over dont hit the engine as teh engine is close to the bonnet? 

So if nissans new model was to have a bigger hump in the bonnet (which i would guess would make the car look better and more agressive? ) with a padding in there can nissan do away with the system? Maybe even make teh car cheaper as i would cost less to build?


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

i have been in touch with middleshursts today where i bought my car from this year i was thinking of removing the system / bulb from my car but after consideration im going to take it in and have it done properly at a cost of 2265 all in supplyd and fitted witch isnt anywhere near as bad as i was expecting so just bear in mind gtr owners it isnt as bad as the 10 k plus quotes people on here have been making . gutted im still over 2 grand down because of a pot hole


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

what exactly you having done? 

The car repaired and put back to standard? Or deactivated?


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

car back to standerd pal but i still might unplug the system once its done im not sure yet .


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ricknick74 said:


> car back to standerd pal but i still might unplug the system once its done im not sure yet .


Well that sounds a more realistic price. 


So you end up with -

New rams
New bonnet
New hinges
new sensors and ecu? 
O and painted and fitted?


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

ricknick74 said:


> i have been in touch with middleshursts today where i bought my car from this year i was thinking of removing the system / bulb from my car but after consideration im going to take it in and have it done properly at a cost of 2265 all in supplyd and fitted witch isnt anywhere near as bad as i was expecting so just bear in mind gtr owners it isnt as bad as the 10 k plus quotes people on here have been making . gutted im still over 2 grand down because of a pot hole


That is a good price. Have they told you the parts that they are replacing? It would be good to get a breakdown as 2k is a lot less to worry about than 10k.
If they are not replacing the bonnet, check it over very carefully in good light. It was actually the driver of the recovery vehicle that pointed out to me the two slight indents on mine at the front of the bonnet. Easy to miss.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

mifn21 said:


> Because its so expensive to replace if it does deploy! If Nissan weren't so quick to dismiss warranty claims it might be a different story?


Read what I wrote again. I'm talking about probability of an occurrence such as this and it's mighty small. Your response obviously indicates you would rather risk inflicting serious injury or the death of another person rather than take a hit in the wallet. I couldn't live with that so mine will stay as it is. As I also said, there is a lot of speculation in this thread about what might happen rather than what has happened. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> Well that sounds a more realistic price.
> 
> 
> So you end up with -
> ...


no mate im reparing my bonnet as its very very light damage and im painting. everything else for that price yes still a lot of money though im sure they,ll try n slap me with something else when i get there ill let you all know as it happens if yous want


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Read what I wrote again. I'm talking about probability of an occurrence such as this and it's mighty small. Your response obviously indicates you would rather risk inflicting serious injury or the death of another person rather than take a hit in the wallet. I couldn't live with that so mine will stay as it is. As I also said, there is a lot of speculation in this thread about what might happen rather than what has happened. I'll leave it at that.


strongs words over a discussion you have nothing to do with , what if i was on a rd at the same speed and god forbid hit someone in my dads 1979 ford granada no bonnet is going to pop up then is it so we,ll leave it there everyone to there own please dont presume im willing to put some ones life at risk because a bonnet didnt pop up 10 degrees . goodbye


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It may not be a legal requirement until then but the fact that it is fitted now would imply that it's part of the build of the car, so should remain intact and operational.
> 
> Lets say there are 1500 cars in the UK and this is about the 4th one we've heard of. The first drove into the back of a van with a towball. No smoking gun there then. Another was someone who claims it went off after a considerable delay. Maybe true, maybe not. Another couple have gone, this being one of them. So then, a miniscule chance that it will happen to any of us. Why are people so keen to put themselves and others at risk for such an outside chance of something happening? I still don't get it.


money thats what the whole discussion boils down to FACT


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

ricknick74 said:


> money thats what the whole discussion boils down to FACT


taz max or what ever your real name is read 65 and 67 also before presuming your thoughts to the net like im some sort of criminal i was just trying to get a bit of help with my problem


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ricknick74 said:


> strongs words over a discussion you have nothing to do with , what if i was on a rd at the same speed and god forbid hit someone in my dads 1979 ford granada no bonnet is going to pop up then is it so we,ll leave it there everyone to there own please dont presume im willing to put some ones life at risk because a bonnet didnt pop up 10 degrees . goodbye


Not strong words at all and a response to someone who doesn't actually own an R35 but was advocating disconnecting the system. My comments haven't been aimed at you at all but to the people who are saying disconnect it. It possibly has less to do with them?

If the only people to respond to this thread were the people this unfortunate event had happened to then it would be a very short thread. Aren't forums about discussion? If you posted on one of my threads I would'nt say "what's it got to do with you?". I've read all the posts on this thread and, if you want to pick holes in peoples comments, go back a page or so. I've tried to put things into perspective to people who are trying to say it makes sense to disconnect the activation.

Regards, TAZZMAXX


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Not strong words at all and a response to someone who doesn't actually own an R35 but was advocating disconnecting the system. My comments haven't been aimed at you at all but to the people who are saying disconnect it. It possibly has less to do with them?
> 
> If the only people to respond to this thread were the people this unfortunate event had happened to then it would be a very short thread. Aren't forums about discussion? If you posted on one of my threads I would'nt say "what's it got to do with you?". I've read all the posts on this thread and, if you want to pick holes in peoples comments, go back a page or so. I've tried to put things into perspective to people who are trying to say it makes sense to disconnect the activation.
> 
> Regards, TAZZMAXX


i dont own a r35 ? right ok ? everyone to there own i suppose


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ricknick74 - PM sent


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Just a thought but if insurance is your worry why not just inform the insurers that you have disconnected the system?

You'd inform them if you fitted different wheels or suspension. Both of these things are changes to the manufacturers spec so you inform them of the modification.


----------



## jcullen (Apr 12, 2010)

ricknick74 said:


> i have been in touch with middleshursts today where i bought my car from this year i was thinking of removing the system / bulb from my car but after consideration im going to take it in and have it done properly at a cost of 2265 all in supplyd and fitted witch isnt anywhere near as bad as i was expecting so just bear in mind gtr owners it isnt as bad as the 10 k plus quotes people on here have been making . gutted im still over 2 grand down because of a pot hole



Can't you claim on your insurance?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

jcullen said:


> Can't you claim on your insurance?


Yes exactly, the other guy did. Sure you lose a year's no claims bonus, but that's not worth £2k!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Read what I wrote again. I'm talking about probability of an occurrence such as this and it's mighty small. Your response obviously indicates you would rather risk inflicting serious injury or the death of another person rather than take a hit in the wallet. I couldn't live with that so mine will stay as it is. As I also said, there is a lot of speculation in this thread about what might happen rather than what has happened. I'll leave it at that.


Selfish as it sounds, if it were my fault then I would accept the risk and take the consequences, however if it is the pedestrians fault (now short of me speeding through 30 limits, mounting pavements, running red lights or zebra crossings then in all probability it is going to be their fault) then why should I have to foot the bill through an incident that isn't my fault?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Forget the financial consequences for a second, I would feel enormous guilt for the rest of my life if someone _could potentially_ have been saved from death or severe injury due to me disabling the device.

I know we're all the best drivers in the world, but whether it's "our fault" or not, you can't wish someone back to life or recovery from a severe brain trauma...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Forget the financial consequences for a second, I would feel enormous guilt for the rest of my life if someone _could potentially_ have been saved from death or severe injury due to me disabling the device.
> 
> I know we're all the best drivers in the world, but whether it's "our fault" or not, you can't wish someone back to life or recovery from a severe brain trauma...



Thats true....but still i keep my system deactivated.....im not sure it works reliable........other cars don´t have this feature and im sure it would not been needed as it has some space between engine and hood.....everybody installing a carbonbonnet does more harm in case of a accident then me without the system...:wavey:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> Thats true....but still i keep my system deactivated.....im not sure it works reliable........other cars don´t have this feature and im sure it would not been needed as it has some space between engine and hood.....everybody installing a carbonbonnet does more harm in case of a accident then me without the system...:wavey:


Very true about the carbon. I've said this before, but everybody with a carbon bonnet should deactivate the system immediately for every possible reason, i.e. it will actually be more dangerous WITH the system active!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Forget the financial consequences for a second, I would feel enormous guilt for the rest of my life if someone _could potentially_ have been saved from death or severe injury due to me disabling the device.


What a load of rubbish!!

I hate all this 'might have' or 'could have' crap - the media and police use it all the time i.e.

he was doing 100 mph on the motorway, he could have killed someone. Yeah but he didn't!

I passed someone some scissors the other day with the sharp end facing them, i could have killed them, suppose i should expect a summonse 

Deactivate the system if you're worried, you're not going to get proscecuted because its not an intergral part of roadworthyness, i.e. your vehicle will still pass the required test set out by the Ministry of Transport (unless of course a light is showing)


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

It seems to me that the conditions that require the system to deploy need to be refined by Nissan. Clearly going over a pothole should not cause a firing of the system!! 
Ricknick74 makes a great point above. On the road at present, there must be less than 1% fitted with some sort of pedestrian safety system so having it removed/disabled on a GTR isnt exactly going to set the road safety stats on fire now is it?? I agree that if you do remove/disable then I would tell your insurers as they would be quick to invalidate your insurance if something should happen. I also think that, in the unfortunate case of actually hitting (and fatally injuring) a pedestrian, there would be HUGE problems for any prosecution lawyer to PROVE that, had the sysytem deployed correctly, the life of the person would have been saved.

Its all bollocks IMHO. Nissan are yet again demonstrating to me why I shouldnt buy a GTR as their customer service WRT the GTR is shocking. I dont doubt the car is fantastic but there is more to a high-performance car than being able to brag about fastest 'ring times!!! 

TT


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> It seems to me that the conditions that require the system to deploy need to be refined by Nissan. Clearly going over a pothole should not cause a firing of the system!!
> Ricknick74 makes a great point above. On the road at present, there must be less than 1% fitted with some sort of pedestrian safety system so having it removed/disabled on a GTR isnt exactly going to set the road safety stats on fire now is it?? I agree that if you do remove/disable then I would tell your insurers as they would be quick to invalidate your insurance if something should happen. I also think that, in the unfortunate case of actually hitting (and fatally injuring) a pedestrian, there would be HUGE problems for any prosecution lawyer to PROVE that, had the sysytem deployed correctly, the life of the person would have been saved.
> 
> Its all bollocks IMHO. Nissan are yet again demonstrating to me why I shouldnt buy a GTR as their customer service WRT the GTR is shocking. I dont doubt the car is fantastic but there is more to a high-performance car than being able to brag about fastest 'ring times!!!
> ...


If it were airbags going off perhaps Nissan would take notice.

Speaking of airbags, would people be advising their insurers when they fit after market steering wheels?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Cris said:


> Just a thought but if insurance is your worry why not just inform the insurers that you have disconnected the system?
> 
> You'd inform them if you fitted different wheels or suspension. Both of these things are changes to the manufacturers spec so you inform them of the modification.



My GTR costs £300 more than a Gallardo would in my case. If I deactivated the system perhaps the premium would go down......


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

christer said:


> My GTR costs £300 more than a Gallardo would in my case. If I deactivated the system perhaps the premium would go down......


Are but you are forgetting the usual "Heads I win, Tails you lose" rule which applies to all insurance matters.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Whatever choice you make I will let you decide.

Yes and No is both right here. 

Depends on how you formulate this.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Good thread guys, but the point that really worries me is that none of the pedestrian safety system have deployed on circuit (except for the guy hitting a cone) Pot holes, SNOW, tow bars etc Nissan have really got to clean up thier act, even £2k is to much ! 

Simple rule would be keep it on when on the raod, remove when on track ! hmmm, wonder how that would affect my track day insurance tho !! Now that's another story


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Good thread guys, but the point that really worries me is that none of the pedestrian safety system have deployed on circuit (except for the guy hitting a cone) Pot holes, SNOW, tow bars etc Nissan have really got to clean up thier act, even £2k is to much !
> 
> Simple rule would be keep it on when on the raod, remove when on track ! hmmm, wonder how that would affect my track day insurance tho !! Now that's another story


Have the earlier JDM cars got the system? It may just be the EDM 2009 onwards cars.
Obviously it won't affect your track insurance! Unless you hit a marshal I guess... :runaway:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmm, think it has, but I will have to take a look Dave

Did you get to A'ldershot ? I couldn't make it due to other commitments


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Another classic R35 'what if' thread. Here's a 'what if' of my own for you - 'What If' all you cry babies had stayed in your audis or bmws, then these threads wouldnt exist.


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

Right maybe its me been thick but isn't the whole idea flawed if you hit someone wouldn't it be better for the bonnet to aim to cushion said person not launch two rams to bat a piece of reinforced sheet metal at them?

I don't own one of the cars yet but one thing that crossed my mind is if the system ever did go off on my car instead of paying silly money to nissan. I would try and get some cad designs made up that would make the bonnet sit the required distance off the engine and then see about getting it passed by the safety people who ever they maybe but then say I did hit a someone I know the cars safe and meets EU rules and regs Then try and sue me  

The idea may never work bit no one nick it yeah


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

EU regs state new cars after a certain date must have a sufficient gap between the bonnet and the engine block. This is to prevent a pedestrians head from hitting the skin of the bonnet, deforming it into the solid metal block of the engine.

Manufacturers are getting around this by using a pop up bonnet.

Mercedes will be using this system on their new SLK and they call it "active bonnet"










Whether we feel it's necessary or not, that's the regs.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

It's necessary only because we're part of the EU...what a fuggin disastrous decision that was!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Karls said:


> It's necessary only because we're part of the EU...what a fuggin disastrous decision that was!


Is that mandatory for a MOT in The EU?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Have the earlier JDM cars got the system? It may just be the EDM 2009 onwards cars.
> Obviously it won't affect your track insurance! Unless you hit a marshal I guess... :runaway:


I think so please look http://www2.nissan.co.jp/GT-R/safety.html


----------

